# Any tips to remove rear deck cover?



## JP66 (11 mo ago)

I recently purchased a 2018 Midnight Edition Murano. Absolutely love the car. However, the dealer I bought the car from used license plate screws that were too big and when I tried to remove them it stripped the plastic retaining clip inside the back deck lid so now the screws just spin. I realize I could take it back to the dealership and ask them to repair the problem, but a) they are an hour away, and b) I'm concerned they'll just cut off the stripped screw head and leave the interior plastic part rattling around in the back.

So . . . I'd like to take care of this myself.

I found a similar discussion on a an Infiniti forum (License Plate Screw Just Turns and Won't Come Out) and like the recommendation to use a well nut. I've purchased a license plate holder that will do nicely, but my question is:

Can someone offer advice and/or a video on how to remove the rear deck cover to gain access to the stripped retainer?

Thanks in advance. 

Joe in NY


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The cover is just held in with plastic pawls and 4 push-clips along the bottom edge. Remove the push clips and the grab handle (the handle just pops out using a plastic prybar), then the whole panel will just pry loose. If it's a power hatch, have an assistant handy. Trying to hold it up while removing the connector from the "close" button is an awkward PITA.


----------



## JP66 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll definitely have a helper on hand!


----------

